# Landscapers Felt that actually works ??



## ferris13 (Sep 25, 2009)

Debris, dirt, grass clippings etc just build up on the felt/fabric over the years and provide an area for weeds to grow. You simply have to maintain it. I would definetly use it under landscape stone. My thinking is it is easier to keep the stone/dirt seperate in case you change the design later. 

I would suggest that each spring you sprinkle some "Preen" into the stone to prevent the germination of weeds. Some Preen and spot weeding should keep the labor of weeding to a minimum.


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

Nature will not be denied. ANY solution, including dropping concrete 6 feet deep, will NOT prevent weeds. 

For our landscaping, we used good quality landscaping fabric, with 2" of river rock on top. It does a pretty good job of preventing weeds. As the other poster said, small amounts of dirt will gather on top of the fabric and give the weeds a foothold. They will develop small roots that pass through the fabric into the ground below. The weeds are extremely easy to pull up at this point. We weed our landscaping 1x a week or so, and it doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## H. A. S. (Aug 18, 2010)

Just like Moondawg says, ' Nature will not be denied. ANY solution, including dropping concrete 6 feet deep, will NOT prevent weeds.':wink:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I just redid an area & used my old winter cover for the pool
Cut & folded over a few times...rocks on top


----------



## 57_Hemi (Jul 28, 2010)

ferris13 said:


> Debris, dirt, grass clippings etc just build up on the felt/fabric over the years and provide an area for weeds to grow. You simply have to maintain it. I would definetly use it under landscape stone. My thinking is it is easier to keep the stone/dirt seperate in case you change the design later.
> 
> I would suggest that each spring you sprinkle some "Preen" into the stone to prevent the germination of weeds. Some Preen and spot weeding should keep the labor of weeding to a minimum.



Good idea in keeping dirt seperate from stone b/c I eventually (one day) would like to go ahead and redo my flower beds in front of the home and design a "nicer" walkway commencing from the front of the home right around towards the rear with a new pressure treated fence along side of the home. However, definetley dont have the funds for that project right now...alot of other more important things on the go.

Thanks again 


**PS** THANKS TO THE REST OF THE MEMBERS FOR THIER INPUT....MUCH APPRECIATED


----------

